# Smith Point Oysters...Jeri's Seafood



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

I went down to Jeri's Seafood today and bought me a 110 pound sack of some of the best oysters I have ever eaten,out back, right off the boat. I asked that Mexican guy if I could try one and he said, sure. He cut the rope and pulled out a oyster and pried that shell apart like he had done it a time or two.

Now when I ate that oyster, it was automatic that I just closed my eyes and kind of shook my head in disbelief, that something coming out of that shell could be so good. That pure salty brine and that raw oyster flavor was just unbelievable.

When I left there, I went down to look acroos the bay and ate about a dozen more out of the back of my truck, with the cold wind blowing and thanking God for the little things in life that give a person such pleasure.

I live in Livingston and on the way home I stopped by a buddies house and we stemed some on an old piece of tin over and open flame with the wet burlap sack thrown over the oysters on the tin. We ate a belly full and still had a pile that we split and departed ways. I came on home, full of oysters and ready for a nap.

They sell 8# gallons of shucked oysters for 68 dollars. They sell 100 count bags in the shell for 32.00. The bag I got was a boat sack and was supposed to be 110 pounds for 50.00. All I know is that there were some oysters in that sack and a pile of them.

If you decide to go there and buy some, make sure you have cash or a check. There is nothing out there, not even a store. Anahuac is the closest ATM and that is aways back from where you just came from.

So, if you're looking for some great oysters, Jeri's Seafood is where I found some. She has a web-site and they merchandise oysters every which way you can imagine.

I had a wonderful day today and hope you did too.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Awesome GG. How long so u think they will they keep in the shell?


----------



## beerman (Feb 21, 2006)

May have to get me some..


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

Made me hungry. Closest place to me with an 'oyster atmosphere' is probably Gilhooley's. Do they have them?


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

*oysters*

Thanks for the info!! SOunds like a great day!! My bday is coming up and been thinking about buying a bunch of shelled ones for the smoker!!!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

**** it's about time. I've been waiting all summer!


----------



## cgmorgan06 (Aug 30, 2008)

I bought some oysters from Groomers Seafood in San Antonio last weekend. Bought 2 8-100 count sacks We cooked them for Christmas supper. Heres a couple pics from them.


----------



## Chief5x5 (Apr 25, 2005)

Years back we used to collect them on Mosquito Island and drown them in Vodka. Now you can't find very many.


----------



## Country Boy (Aug 15, 2008)

You some lucky sob's, I wish I had that kind of access but I'm stuck out here in the desert. At least I get the best tamales in the world but it would be nice to be close to the bay again. Good luck all and happy new year, I'm jealous.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

I can feel my gout coming back just looking at those goodies. man I love oysters cooked like that and ofcourse....fried..nice size....reminds me of the old days in Kemah...under the bridge almost ......$14.00 a big tow sack full.....weren't any scrubs either...Down here, the oyster drags have torn up the bays so bad, they just don't give them time grow...I like going out on a reef during a very LOW tide and get my own...chipping hammer and 2 five gallon buckets and go for it....a little work, but a lot cheaper.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Ruff Neck said:


> You some lucky sob's, I wish I had that kind of access but I'm stuck out here in the desert. At least I get the best tamales in the world but it would be nice to be close to the bay again. Good luck all and happy new year, I'm jealous.


Whats the name of the Steak House outside of El Paso on a ranch I have seen on TV? I bet he would get a sack or two for his customers.


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

I've been getting mine from Hillman's and they are great this year . I had a little get together under the 146 bridge in Dickinson last Sunday . We wrapped some in bacon , rolled them in corn meal and deep fried them . OMG and smoked the rest . I'll be doing that again SOON.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Raw oysters are off my menu, but Jeri's are the freshest you will get, I still remember. rs


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Chief5x5 said:


> Years back we used to collect them on Mosquito Island and drown them in Vodka. Now you can't find very many.


When I was a kid, I'd go down and chip 'em off the rocks on the east side of the levee with a hammer and chisel.

Good post, gator gar.


----------



## Treble J (Mar 18, 2011)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Awesome GG. How long so u think they will they keep in the shell?


We keep our's for up to 2 weeks after we buy them in a sack. Put in ice chest and keep covered in ice. Prop chest on 2X4 tall ways with drain down and open. I stick a knife under the lid flat ways to keep it cracked open for them to breath. Remember, they're alive. If 1 even seems like it might be opening, discard and grab another.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Best, freshest oysters on the TX coast hands down! It's a nice 'road trip' over to Smith Point(no gas at Smith Point!)......check out Anahuac, Oak Island, Smith Point...over to High Island down to Galveston (ferry ride) and back around. Between Anahuac and I-10 is the new Wildlife Refuge Visitor Center which is very impressive.
http://www.gcbo.org/html/chenier.pdf

Jeri's Seafood
http://www.jerisseafood.com/

More on Galveston Bay oysters.....
http://robbwalsh.com/2011/04/a-dozen-galveston-oysters-from-a-dozen-different-reefs/#more-2284


----------



## jewfish (Feb 16, 2005)

Bought a gallon 2 weeks ago for graduation party, Matagorda oysters. Simply the best Ive eaten in Texas in a while. That said, it must be a banner year for local oysters! 
I cooked them in mini muffin pans 24 at a time on the grill. Spray olive oil, insert oysters, splash wercestershire, bacon bits, garlic butter splash, topped with fresh grated parmisian cheese. cove in foil, cook until steamed lightly.
Its my attempt at "oyster gilhoully"


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Rusty S said:


> Raw oysters are off my menu, but Jeri's are the freshest you will get, I still remember. rs


X2. They used to let me and a buddy launch our kayaks there and paddle out to Van Tyune (sp.) islands.


----------



## WoodDuck Wizard (Nov 18, 2007)

Bought a sack down in Seadrift not to long ago.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

They look delicious..


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

Monkey Man...Vengt et Un island I believe. I usta have a 22' sailboat, and we would anchor there and (on warmer days in the winter) feel around on bottom and pitch the oysters up on the beach. 

Build a big bonfire at night, and put oysters on a piece of tin, 'til they popped open....dip in real butter and slurp down. Seems there was quite a bit of rum drank too!! LOL 

PS.....hot oyster shell will put a blister on your drunk lip, while slurping!! LOL

Later
R3F


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

Sounds like one of those days you never forget, had on 25 years ago tailgatin at southside market in Elgin, me and 3 pals heading back ta Dallas from the Guadalupe, picked up a case of brew, 10 lbs of sausage, a loaf of bread and a quart of sauce. Good day.


----------



## Country Boy (Aug 15, 2008)

Mr. Breeze said:


> Whats the name of the Steak House outside of El Paso on a ranch I have seen on TV? I bet he would get a sack or two for his customers.


That would be the Cattlemens Steak House located 20 miles or so east of El Paso at Indian Cliffs Ranch.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Ruff Neck said:


> That would be the Cattlemens Steak House located 20 miles or so east of El Paso at Indian Cliffs Ranch.


Thats it! My kind of steak house. If I remember right, they sell their steaks by the pound! In my younger days, I would of knocked out a 4 pound Porterhouse! with all the trimmins. :mpd:


----------



## mrs puddle shuttle (May 4, 2007)

Yep! Picked up a boat sack friday before Christmas! Still enjoying them. In fact, just polished off a pan of baked oysters topped with creamed spinach...my take on oysters rockafeller...however it is spelled


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

I worked tonight, but my little brother picked some up at the seafood market in Seabrook today. I took my 12 year old over to his house before work so they could enjoy them. Fresh Oysters Rockafeller on the pit, and some COLD Beer on a chilly day can't be beat.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Robb Walsh's book "Sex, Death and Oysters" is a great read.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

man, that makes me hungry


i remember when they were $12 a sack off the boat in the early 90's , not that long ago

don't even ask about a qt of live shrimp in the 70's


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

fangard said:


> Robb Walsh's book "Sex, Death and Oysters" is a great read.


 His new cookbook is top shelf too!! There are some awesome oyster recipes/storys in it.

http://robbwalsh.com/books/texaseats/

http://www.amazon.com/Texas-Eats-Heritage-Cookbook-Recipes/dp/076792150X/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1356887470&sr=8-1&keywords=rob+walsh


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Y'all are killing me. I'm stuck in Laredo. 
Some of those straightaways between Anahuac and Smith Point are good for "airing out" the car.


----------



## Wade Fisher (May 22, 2006)

Was down at Gilhoulies night before last. A couple of dozen raw and a dozen oysters Gilhoulie paired up with some gumbo and boudin balls made for a real fine feed.

Oysters were a little on the small side though. They made up for it by sticking 16 on a tray of a dozen.


----------



## MAFFU123 (Dec 6, 2012)

nice


----------

